# The Band Won't Fit.....



## bubba1358 (Feb 25, 2014)

I tried to band my calf this afternoon but the band was too small. I got the fancy tool from TS to stretch it but both testes simple would not go through. Calf is 5 months. Any ideas on stretching it better? Or do I just need to cut? I need to do this ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 25, 2014)

I just checked my bander that I also got from TSC so it is probably similar, and it says calves should be done between 2 days and 6 weeks of age so I'm not surprised it won't fit at 5 months.  A friend of mine tried to do a 5-month lamb last year and he was already way too big.


----------



## bubba1358 (Feb 25, 2014)

My bander didn't have an age range but it said no more than 250 lbs. not sure what he really is but based on his, er, bullhood, I'd guess at least 350. Oh well. Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## Azriel (Feb 25, 2014)

I do my calves at about a week old, but there are banders that will do bulls up to 750# . I looked in my Western Ranch Supply mailer, and the tool is $95. and the bag of bands is $25. There are also Emasculators that both crush and cut, they are about $50. I've never used that kind and have no idea how to use them. You could also check with the vet to see what they charge.


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, I just had a thought.  You could look into a Burdizzo instead.  It doesn't appeal to me after researching several methods of castration but I think it would still be an option at this age.


----------



## bubba1358 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll look into that. I do have some plastic zip ties and baling twine  handy. I also have some 17 gauge wire. I'm guessing these arent' used for a reason....?


----------



## greybeard (Feb 27, 2014)

knife


----------

